
The New Ruling Class - jacques_chester
http://www.iasc-culture.org/THR/THR_article_2016_Summer_Andrews.php
======
lucozade
What I come to HN for. Interesting, thought provoking and very well written.
Thank you very much.

The line "Why are you laughing? It is backed by a _study_." Sums up so much
not-quite-science. Delightful.

------
circlefavshape
Wow. It never occurred to me that optimizing for smartness might make the
world worse

